# Help & Advice



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are considering moving to Portugal next year or so and would appreciate a bit of advice. I will tell you about us first - 2 adults, no children in our 50's, financially OK but we would look at having some accommodation to rent out. We would prefer a rural/countryside location but not isolated eg. we want to be part of a community/village with neighbours closeby. We have looked at Coimbra and Penela and quite like the area. We have been reccommended to look at north/inland from Porto but don't know this area that well. So if anyone can give a few pointers on the following it will be appreciated:-
1. Are Coimbra & Penela about the same distance and time from Lisbon and Porto? We wdo need reasonable access to airports and as we normally drive from Spain in the past we have not flown out of either city.
2. Any thoughts on where north/inland from Porto is worth a visit?
3. Any specific areas with good tourist connections (not Algave) for our rental income?
4. We are aware of the reported financial troubles in Portugal but we do not need a mortgage so it maybe a good time for cash buyers - is this right?

Any help and advice offered will be appreciated.

Thanks - Alan


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> We are considering moving to Portugal next year or so and would appreciate a bit of advice. I will tell you about us first - 2 adults, no children in our 50's, financially OK but we would look at having some accommodation to rent out. We would prefer a rural/countryside location but not isolated eg. we want to be part of a community/village with neighbours closeby. We have looked at Coimbra and Penela and quite like the area. We have been reccommended to look at north/inland from Porto but don't know this area that well. So if anyone can give a few pointers on the following it will be appreciated:-
> 1. Are Coimbra & Penela about the same distance and time from Lisbon and Porto? We wdo need reasonable access to airports and as we normally drive from Spain in the past we have not flown out of either city.
> 2. Any thoughts on where north/inland from Porto is worth a visit?
> 3. Any specific areas with good tourist connections (not Algave) for our rental income?
> ...


Hi Alan,

Firstly I would like to say what a great idea! Portugal is a great country to re locate to, my family and I have been here for over 5 years and really love it.

We live near Sao Martinho do Porto on the Silver Coast. There is a booming tourist industry here (unlike the areas you have mentioned so far) and rental accommodation is definitely in demand during the summer months.

The Silver Coast is ideally placed about an hour's drive from Lisbon and two hours from Porto and property prices here are much lower than in the Algarve.

Let me know if you would like any further info.

Good luck with your plans!

Stephanie


----------

